# skimmer?



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

so this weekend i am picking up live rock and equiptment from dannyboy and i am also buying the tank(55gallon) and i need a skimmer, at the lps by my house all they have is the seaclone 100 and seaclone 150 the 100 is 149 and the 150 is 179, are these good skimmers and good prices and should i just buy the 150?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Check out Coralife Super Skimmers.


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

i trust your word because i know nothing about skimmers but is seaclone a bad brabd or?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

its not horrible but far from the best.

I started out with a sea clone 100 and it worked really well.

you just have to mess around with the settings on the valve to get the right flow.

if possible you can add a air hose or air stone in the hole (bubbler) to make more bubbless.

air and salt water mixed makes foam and out of the foam they produce when mixed comes toxins such as ammonia, small microscopic floating debree in your tank, so the more bubbles the better, just don't over do it, and wait to see if your skimmer is gonna need it or not before you add any airstones.

you can get a skimmer from aquatraders.com for cheap, I have one and it works great, but it took it like a month to get the hang of my tank.

this topic will probably be moved to equipment, and lighting.

good luck though


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

its very very very far from the best. to get the best for your money, check out the corallife needle wheel super skimmer model 65


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

this is what my CCS 65 with needle wheel pulls out in less than a week. BTW i bought mine used for 75 bucks shipped.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

did you get your stuff today?


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

yes i just got home from picking it up and i will be getting the skimmer, tank and maybe more tomorrow

yes i just got home from picking it up and i will be getting the skimmer, tank and maybe more tomorrow


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

o and if i get the seaclone is it ready to use or do i need to buy something else for it because from what ive heard some of them need more then just the skimmer that u get


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

DONT GET THE SEACLOWN


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

there is nothing else around here, i live in st.catharines and it is all that i can find if any1 lives near me please tell me where i can find a better 1


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

you can always get the sea clone now and get familiar with the skimmer and how it works and put it on a smaller tank later.

i think it would do ok on a smaller tank.

if you get that 40 you was talking about it would be ok for a while, but definetly get or look into getting a better one for your fishes sake, but you should be ok for a while, just make sure you turn that thing on high man

not to high though you dont want it over flowing,

...ilnino not to second guess you but the sea clonee 100 i had did work really good it just sucked cause the collection cup was so small

but bufu you can get alot better skimmer for cheaper on aquatraders.com LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE.

you can get the skimmer and no you dont need any thing else it comes with everything.

DID YOU NOT READ MY PREVISTS POST?







about aquaatraders.com?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I would like to re-iterate what others have already said DO NOT GET THE SEACLOWN it got that name for a reason it is one of the biggest waste of money ever created for the marine Hobbyiest

You would be much better off running skimmerless until the next time u can get to a big als and buy the coralife superskimmer that or order one offline JL aquatics has the absolute best price in canada for this skimmer and there shipping is cheap


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I wonder why the seaclone 100 is so much and it sucks they should sale them for about 1/2 of what they go for.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Trillion said:


> I wonder why the seaclone 100 is so much and it sucks they should sale them for about 1/2 of what they go for.


Because they go after people that dont know any better and make it widely available so it gets them tp purchase them.
I would stay away and do extra waterchanges till you find a decent skimmer. Dont waste your money


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

get an asm g series.. www.asmskimmer.com


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

i will look into getting a good 1 but it may tak a few weeks but i will ask here befor i buy anything thanks for the help


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Look on www.aquariumpros.ca

All GTA people! I like the Berlin HOB skimmers too.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Do not go with a seaclone. It sucks no matter how much you fiddle with it. Besides, do your homework and buy a good skimmer once. Don't waist your money having to upgrade it in a few months.


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

ok does coralife make any good skimmer? because the guy at the local LPS said he's not sure what skimmers he can order but he knows that if coralife makes it theres a 90% chance he can get it


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

bufu11 said:


> ok does coralife make any good skimmer? because the guy at the local LPS said he's not sure what skimmers he can order but he knows that if coralife makes it theres a 90% chance he can get it


the coralife super skimmer IMO is the best of the "cheap" skimmers that u can get mine pulled out an insane amount of very dark skim all the time


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

ok maybe i will look into that 1


----------

